# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Te dun, komt ook niet aan

## Angelaa

Heey!
Ik ben een meisje van 17 jaar. Ik ben ongeveer 1.58/1.60 en ik weeg 42 kilo.. maar soms 44. 
Ik vind mezelf best dun.. ik durf ook niet te zwemmen omdat als je mij van de zijkant bekijkt de bot van mijn heup zichtbaar is. Als ik mezelf van de voorkant bekijk zie ik er niet zo heel erg dun uit vind ik zelf.. 
Ik heb er toch heel veel moeite mee dat ik dun ben, te dun vind ik. Ik kan heel erg veel eten als ik wil maar ik kom nooit echt aan. Zoals ik al zei schommelt het van 42 naar 43 en soms 44.4. En de volgende dag kan t weer 42 zijn.

Ik weet niet wat ik moet doen.. Ik denk steeds 'Oh, het komt wel goed, ik heb een snelle stofwisseling en dat verandert vast als ik ouder word' Maar ik verlies langzaam de hoop daarin.. ik ben 17 maar mijn lichaam ziet er niet zo uit. Ik weet niet wat ik moet doen.. soms vergeet ik gewoon om te eten in de avond. Dan heb ik mijn avondeten gehad, ga ik naar boven en eet ik soms alleen noedels of een reep chocola of chips. 
Maar gisteravond was ik vergeten te eten sinds 4 uur s middags (toen had ik een bak nasi op) en heb ik voor het slapen nog zelf wat noedels gemaakt.

Ik heb ook nog niet echt rondingen.. misschien ben ik er laat bij ofja.. ik weet het gewoon niet. Weet iemand wat ik zou kunnen doen..? Ik weet t echt niet meer.

----------


## lunae

Ten eerste zou ik zeggen, ga eens bij je huisarts langs en hoor eens wat die zegt.
Ten tweede zou ik zeggen: maak je er niet druk om want dat helpt de zaak helemaal niet, van stress val je af he.
Ten derde: je eet best op vaste tijdstippen, zodat na een paar dagen begin je ook echt honger te hebben op die tijdstippen. En chocola of chips is geen eten he. Ze zeggen wel eens dat je best wit brood eet want daar eet je meer van, net zoals witte pasta. Noten zijn ook dikmakertjes en nog gezond ook..
En voor de rest als je huisarts zegt dat je gezond bent, maak je er dan niet druk om, ga gewoon mee zwemmen enzo en dat helpt ook met je zelfvertrouwen. Misschien ben je er ook gewoon laat mee maar daarom moet je niet minder leven he.

----------

